# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  mirna virus

## henrrymo

MicroRNAs(mirna virus) are naturally occurring non-coding RNAs of 18-25 nt that regulate the stability or translational efficiency of target mRNAs. Numerous studies suggest that miRNA-mediated silencing may play an important role in development and disease, implying that miRNAs can serve as valuable biomarkers for diagnostic approaches.

----------


## Harald_1933

Mehr Info -* hier* - und -* hier* - und -* hier* - 

Gruß Harald

----------

